# Looking for plus sized pull ons!



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't wear plus sized breeches, but I will say finding something without a zipper will be a bit on the challenging side.
You'll likely have better luck looking at "riding tights" than "riding breeches." I have a pair of Kerrits riding tights that I like, sans zipper


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry, I have no idea.. I've really been turned onto the cheap Jeggings from walmart. Super comfortable to ride in and I don't have to worry about ripping or getting them dirty


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Have her look for TuffRiders. I got some nice looking pull ons, in 32, which is too big for me. They may come a size or two up from that. I ordered them from horseloverz.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

FITS all season pull on breeches. Love love love them. I'm a 34 and bought an XL. I probably could've gotten away with a L so the XL might work for your friend. They are pricey but worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I cannot stand tuffrider breeches. They just do not seem to be flattering or comfortable on plus sized people. I recommend Kerrits because they're similar to FITS (but a fraction of the cost), Piper plus size breeches by smartpak, or if she does want the pricier breeches, FITS! Just a warning though, the FITS do run small, so she might want to try them on in store.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A 36 to 38 range puts her outside if 1x into 2x. Boinks makes lightweight breeches I plus sizes. I am 205 lbs, 5' 4" and their 2 x are comfy to me.


----------

